# Cool recovery of a FW190



## Charlie (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.luftwaffe.no/wreck/index.htm


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2006)

Pretty neat, thanks for the link.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool,  I will have to post the link for the recovery of the cole. Pretty neat how they picked it right up and floated away with it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.pianoladynancy.com/recovery_usscole.htm


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 3, 2006)

Charlie do you know where they found it?


----------



## Charlie (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's the story:


A Focke-Wulf Fw 190A-2/3 was recovered from a watery grave near Bergemn, Norway, today where it has been hidden from humans eyes since 1943.

The aircraft is in a remarkably good state, considering the time it has spent in salt water. Markings and colours are still visible, as may be seen here:

http://www.ahs.no/discussion_images/yellow16recovered.jpg

The aircraft is a Fw 190A-2 we believe, but final confirmation of the identity is still pending. It was attached to 12./JG 5 when it ditched in late 1943, the pilot was rescued by Norwegians and in return a Norwegian captive was released.

The aircraft was marked Yellow 16 at the time of its emergency landing, but there are evidence of at leat two former identities below this marking (one being Black 6) and we are currently trying to find out more about this aircraft's operational career.

The most interesting discovery are the two emblems carried by the aircraft, one of which has never been documented on any aircraft before and is one associated with 12. Staffel in 1943/44.


----------

